# For the love of cars ch4 Easter sunday 8pm



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Philip Glenister (Life on mars) and car designer Ant Anstead scour the barns and lockups of Britain for wrecked treasures to bring back to life.In this episode a Mk1 Ford Escort Mexico is restored to its former glory.
Should be good :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got it on series record. I like Philip Glenister


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Good heads up :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

cheers mike for heads up:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

Series linked. Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Got it on series link, should be better then bernie and the American lol


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Good show .


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

just watching now on +1


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Series link +1 Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great show. .even wifey liked it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Caught some of it. 

He mentioned about the car getting sold at auction, when does that happen?


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

The finished car looked superb!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Missed it last night series linked tonight, having owned a mk1 mexico gonna be a trip down memory lane


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Really good show. Reminded me of Car SOS. Mexico looked fantastic at the end.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

not bad programe, the escorts looked ace, the green mk1 doing donuts made me chuckle:thumb:


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Kerr said:


> He mentioned about the car getting sold at auction, when does that happen?


If they're wise, they'll set a date and auction them off after the whole series is finished so the viewers have a chance of buying them.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

watching it now on 4od


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

mally said:


> If they're wise, they'll set a date and auction them off after the whole series is finished so the viewers have a chance of buying them.


...saw this elsewhere.

Judging by what we've read, these really are no-expense-spared rebuilds, so it will be interesting to see how this goes. (In fact, the auction has already happened, but we don't want to spoil the surprise; commendably, no mention was made of the TV show in any of the auction listings.)


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeh, not bad.

Would have liked to have seen a bit more of the 'mechanical' side of the rebuild, what work went into the running gear, brakes, etc.

Some of the Mk1's featured looked ace - personally I like them in Olympic Blue.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Totally stunning motor, its a reasonable abridged show.

Covers the car but no so much the rebuild unlike wheeler dealers.

Bit of history, but its the real people who have used them own them and love them that makes the show work so well.

I doubt anyone did not want to own the car itself come the end, i did and already want the Landrover...:lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Drooling all the way through. That lime green one was such a stunner.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

madstaff said:


> Yeh, not bad.
> 
> Would have liked to have seen a bit more of the 'mechanical' side of the rebuild, what work went into the running gear, brakes, etc.
> 
> Some of the Mk1's featured looked ace - personally I like them in Olympic Blue.


Yes I agree.

It wasn't really a show about fixing a car up, mainly a documentary about the mk1 escort.

I bet we only actually saw about 5-10mins of the project.

But all in all, I enjoyed it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is what they hoped to get at auction and what they purchased for...

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2014...-five-classic-cars-to-save-from-the-scrapheap

The DeLorean was expected to auction for less than what they paid.

The man hours mentioned put into perspective of doing yourself would take 25 years before the additional work they found...


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Repeated now on 4seven.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just starting on channel 4 now.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I would watch it but I'm watching life on mars instead.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I would watch it but I'm watching life on mars instead.


If you haven't got anything to record tv, there is the option of channel 4+1.

Anybody anybody idea when the auction for the cars is?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Kerr said:


> If you haven't got anything to record tv, there is the option of channel 4+1.
> 
> Anybody anybody idea when the auction for the cars is?


I'm recording them. I watched the first 4 last weekend.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The mk1 Mexico was stunning , a good show . Nice mix


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is a good show to watch.

They don't get too in depth, but show you some of the processes to get the job done.

It also looks as if they do a genuinely great job of restoring the car properly. 

Making the new wooden body for the MG tonight I don't imagine would be cheap. They seem to be spending a lot of money on the cars they do.

Better than some of the other programmes that seem to just bodge jobs or just do enough.

None of the staged drama either.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

A customer at the car body panel place my Mrs works at bought last weeks Mini but is seemingly starting action to sue them as the car in his words is a pile of ****e and wasn't sold at auction as advertised apparently. Asked her to get me as much info as possible.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The mini looked really well done though


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> The mini looked really well done though


That's what I thought


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I want that Mini


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wonder if its camera trickery


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just tried to watch a couple of episodes on 4OD. Only to be greeted with Ad blocker software alert. It seems your computer is running adblocker software.
Please disable it for channel4.com

It certainly is, and I certainly will not. Goodbye.
If I wanted to be bombarded with bloody adverts I'd watch tv.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

pugiain , theres about 2 ads at the start and 2 each break as such on 4od . quite watchable far better than live viewing for sure !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's on again in 5mins. Tonight is the auction.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't believe the old guy had a bag of cash to buy the delorean


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Will_G said:


> Can't believe the old guy had a bag of cash to buy the delorean


Looks like they are struggling to get anywhere near his £37,500 offer.

Guess we will see after the break if it is just drama.

Good on him putting it through the auction as planned.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Great results and good series.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Excellent results. I bet ant was over the moon considering his effort with each one 
I'd have bought the mexico for 20k any day of the week


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic ending to the series!

I'd love for them to make another series for next year which covered cars with a different theme!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> Excellent results. I bet ant was over the moon considering his effort with each one
> I'd have bought the mexico for 20k any day of the week


me too! I really wanted the Mini though..just perfect :argie:


----------

